# Relier son Imac à sa TV



## dreamilton (5 Mai 2005)

Bonjour existe t-il un cable et/ou solution pour relier un Imac G5 a sa Télé? J'ai essayé avec la cable de l'ibook mais ca mache pas!
Merci pour vos réponses!!!


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

dreamilton a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour existe t-il un cable et/ou solution pour relier un Imac G5 a sa Télé? J'ai essayé avec la cable de l'ibook mais ca mache pas!
> Merci pour vos réponses!!!



t'a cette solution celle-ci

mais normalement c'est celle que tu as utilisée...
as tu fais "détecter les moniteurs??"


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2005)

tu doit utiliser cette adaptateur Apple pour avoir une sortie télé sur ton iMac G5


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu doit utiliser cette adaptateur Apple pour avoir une sortie télé sur ton iMac G5



et presque à trois minutes près  
bon c'est vrai que t'a la version Fr
d'ailleurs 19 $ =19¤ y a qui se font des couilles en ""


----------



## dreamilton (5 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi sur le site d'apple ils metytent qu'on doit utiliser un imac 17" 1ghz??? moi j'ai un g5 20"!!! Vous croyez que ca marchera???
En tout cas merci de vos réponses!!!


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2005)

parce que le site d'Apple est pas jours


----------



## macboy (5 Mai 2005)

snif là je suis battu
c'est moi qui ne suis pas à jour...


----------



## RODOMAC (9 Mai 2005)

Il existe un adaptateur spéciale G5 et Ibook qui transforme le DVI en Vidéo et S/Vidéo c le même prix que celui qui est montré plus haut pour IBook mais ce n'est pas le meme
Je les acheté pour G4 mais ça marche pas


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2005)

normal, la carte video des G4 n'a pas de sortie Video, il te faut une 2 em carte video en PCI


----------



## RODOMAC (9 Mai 2005)

On peut brancher une deuxième carte vidéo en pci sur un G4 le mien est équipé d'une GForce4mx Nvdia sotire DVI-ADC j'ai acheté aussi le cable de Dr Bote qui transforme le ADC en VGA mais je me demande si sa me servira un jour ?
Comment sa sepasse pour la carte vidéo PCI ? on peut en mettre 2 ? ...?

merci


----------

